# Wade limit



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Stumbled into a tight group of quality fish last night while wading. They were all in a 25 yard stretch of beach. Got ten with three 21.5" fish and several other nice ones. All were completely buried and I stepped on a half a dozen or so. Did not see a single fish outside of that 25 yard stretch. 9 pm to 11:30 pm.
I beat them up trying to carry/drag the stringer to the car. That is why the tails look red and the throats are damaged.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice! Isn't it funny how peculiar they are? All within 25 yards and nothing outside of that. Good stuff


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, it was very strange. They almost seemed to be in a school except there were Gulfs and Southerns both. That was my first gigging trip this year and I was pleased! The fish are very fat like Fall fish.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well of course it was your first trip of the year! Now you're hooked and will have to keep trying! Hope they all turn out that well for ya!


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet trip !!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what kind of light are you using? I picked up one of Sealark's lights a while back and hope to try it out this weekend.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I want some flounder sandwiches


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a healthy mess of flounder nice job!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I use a FlounderPro 2000 LED light. It is super bright and I can run it all night on one lightweight battery that fits in my backpack.

I went back to the same spot last night and only got 3. However, all 3 were quality Gulfs about 18". It was borderline too rough last night and I didn't stay long. I don't like wading when I can't clearly see around me.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of flatties.


----------

